# whats it like to show??



## Boxerini (Feb 12, 2010)

So, I was wondering, whats it like to show? what do you have to do to prepare your dog to show? What do you do once you get in the ring? im curious.
Also, how much grooming do you need to do for a poodle in a show coat??


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Preperation for a confirmation show starts weeks (and years) ahead. 'Years' because it takes years of growth and caring day-to-day of the show coat!!!

Prior to a show you need to make sure the coat is all in good condition and clean and ready to be sorted out the morning of the show. Generally you want to do final scissoring and trimming the week prior so that any lil marks you leave will either grow out or you'll have a week to fix them! lol. 

the morning of the show starts at least 4+ hours prior to your ring time, with a whole de-banding session and bath, then drying including a full fluff dry and line brushing, and then the tedious task of re-banding and spraying up the coat prior to ring time. Around 30 seconds time in the ring, come out and break it all down again (more hours!)

lol!




**note** this is spoos I'm thinking of, I imagine toy poodles won't take nearly as much to bath/dry/spray up!!! lol


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Boxerini said:


> So, I was wondering, whats it like to show? what do you have to do to prepare your dog to show? What do you do once you get in the ring? im curious.
> Also, how much grooming do you need to do for a poodle in a show coat??


A poodle needs to have a meticulously maintained and groomed coat. This takes lots of correct care at home and then very specialized, breed-specific grooming. You could not take your Poodle to a pet groomer and then take it to a show.

A Poodle needs to be trained to hand stack, free stack and gait correctly on leash. This is way harder than you would think.

A Poodle needs to be highly socialized. Show sites are busy, stressful places. Many dogs melt down. 

Once in the ring, the Poodles are stacked for an initial impression. Then they are gaited as a group to show side movement and carriage. Next the judge will go over each Poodle individually feeling for correct structure and looking at things like teeth and quality of coat. After this, the judge will watch the each Poodle move directly away and then back towards to evaluate the front and rear movement. On the back, the judge will want to see a free stack to once again see overall structure, but also to see attitude, presence and training. Finally the judge will watch the dog go around to the back of the group to get one final look.

Getting a Poodle ready for the ring? Well you would just have to go watch to believe it. It takes hours.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

You could learn to do it yourself but there is so much, you might need an assistant on the day of the show.


----------



## Boxerini (Feb 12, 2010)

EEK!! that would be a nightmare, prepping a poodle!!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I always include crackers and immodium in my tack box... Shows make me sooooo nervous! 
LOL 

I wash my dogs the night before, get there early in the morning, walk around letting them get a feel for the place, and figure out where my ring is. 
It really only takes about an houand a half to bruah out, and then final trim another hour or so. Banding is what kills me, I have to take it out a few times before I get the bubble right. 

Show day prep isnt nearly as time consuming as the two or so days before, when Im washing and getting my stuff ready ect ect, IMO

then again, maybe if I spent more time on show day, Id be winning? LOL


----------

